# Licorice - Caution



## Guest (Jul 4, 2000)

I know when I read about some of you using black licorice to settle the stomach that I had read something cautionary about that. Found it today so I pass it along for what it's worth. It says:"Licorice-Excessive amounts may cause *fluid retention* and *high blood pressure*."Of course, we have no idea what constitutes an "excessive amount" but I thought I should mention this anyway.(excerpted from "New Choices in Natural Healing"; Rodale Press Inc.; Emmaus, PA; 1995Hope everyone is feeling well today. Enjoyed the chat last night.calida


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2000)

Hi Calida,Your right, its because black licorice (the old fashioned type) contains a lot of salt, which can cause fluid retention - high blood pressure. I checked with my doctor who told me that as long as I wasn't prone to High blood pressure, I could eat a bit everyday, equal to about half a stick, broken into smaller pieces and spread out over the day. Thanks for reminding me of that, I should have pointed it out. But it should be noted that salt is added to the process of making the licorice, however, licorice root, ground into powder and taken in pill form has little natural salt. Pill form can be purchased at most health food stores.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2000)

licorice root, even in root or pill form, can still raise the blood pressure, but the test that show it raises blood pressure, are done by using very high amounts probably three or more times the amount that is standard. So in reasonable amounts, its ok so long as you dont have high blood preasure. You also would have to take it for seven weeks or longer, so just make sure every few weeks give your self a break.You would get much more out of it in root or powder than you do from the candy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2000)

Does red licorice work?Southern


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2000)

Hi Southern,I can't say for sure but I don't think so.I think licorice root is what actually gives black licorice its flavor. I'll ask my sister-in-law to make sure, she is an RN, an herbalist, and she has taken all kinds of alternative med courses, she is also Chinese and has a strong background in acupuncture. She actually runs an alternative clinic in a Montreal Hospital. It would be great if I could get her to hang out here a bit. Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2000)

Hi Shay,I was wondering for what reason it would have to be taken for seven weeks, is it that it takes that long to produce stomach relief or did you mean 7 weeks before it would affect your blood pressure?It seems logical to me that a 2oz processed stick of licorice would have more salt than ground root, so if you are prone to high blood pressure, eating 6 or 7 sticks a day would definately be a problem.Although I know that pills would be more effective, many people in rural areas don't have immediate access to it, but most corner stores carry licorice candy, as I mentioned in a previous post. I can't speak for others but I got almost immediate relief. Its certainly no cure but it helps over the rough spots.Lori Ann


----------

